# Optoacoplador MOC3020 parpadea?



## elfutre2 (Feb 24, 2012)

Estimados, buenas tardes! Les comento mi problema.
He armado un circuito con 2 triacs (BT600) y sus respectivos optoacopladores (moc3020) para hacer una llave de doble punto (encender o apagar un foco de dos teclas diferentes.
Por un lado tengo la tecla, y por otro los dos triacs, que conmutan para encender y apagar un foco. Los optoacopladores están conectados a un Xbee, que trabaja con 3.3 volts.
Mi problema es que si pongo en alto la salida del xbee que controla los optoacopladores, el foco parpadea y se apaga.. Digamos, que enciende por menos de un segundo, y se apaga. Y no logro mantenerlo encendido! Muchas gracias desde ya .
Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 24, 2012)

¿ Y el diagrama completo ?

Saludos !


----------



## elfutre2 (Feb 24, 2012)

Básicamente usé ese circuito. En el pin señalado como 1, ingresan 3.3 V del Xbee..
Lo curioso es que cuando quito el xbee del zócalo y con un switch puenteo vcc y ese pin, enciende normalmente el foco.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 24, 2012)

Poné en serie con la pata 1 una resistencia limitadora de 47 ohms , probá si funciona con 100 ohms.


----------



## Cyborg16 (Feb 24, 2012)

Estás seguro de que el xbee te mantiene la salida en estado alto y no te esta dando sólo un pulso? De ser así tendrías que hacer un circuito de retención (con Flip Fops). Para probar saca el MOC y pone un led común en su lugar y fijate si queda prendido. 

Saludos.


----------



## electroconico (Feb 24, 2012)

*Tu estas usando este optotriac como switch pero este no dispone de cruce por cero por lo que tu deberias de detectar el cruce y enviar nuevamente el pulso.


Cambia el opto por algún moc con detector de cruce y no deberías tener problemas.

No conectes el ánodo del LED sin resistencia limitadora porque lo vas a dañar.
Es muy facil calcularla y así mantienes la vida útil de tu circuito.

Rled= (3.3v - VFled ) / Ifled 

Los 3.3v son los que entrega tu modulo a la salida.


Saludos!


----------



## elfutre2 (Feb 25, 2012)

Muchas gracias a todos por responder. He conectado la salida del xbee desde un principio con una resistencia, de 100 ohms! Y nada.. es lo mismo.
Y Cyborg16, efectivamente el Xbee mantiene la pata en estado alto, siempre que yo le envío el comando. El tema acá es que cuando le mando la orden, la sube y automaticamente se baja.. podrá ser que se vuelva algo de corriente y suceda eso? Saludos!


----------



## Scooter (Feb 25, 2012)

¿De cuantos W es el foco?
En ocasiones los triacs no disparan bien con poca carga.


----------



## Cyborg16 (Feb 26, 2012)

Mmmm, podrías probar ponerle un transistor asi:

Saludos.-


----------



## elfutre2 (Feb 26, 2012)

De 50 watts es el foco! Igual en otra ocación lo probé con uno de 150 y tampoco :/
Ahora hago lo del transistor y les comento! Muchas gracias!


----------



## krl1 (Feb 27, 2012)

ese circuito funciona muy bien yo lo ocupo siempre, ahunque la R de 180ohm yo ocupo de 680ohm y te fijaste en que la MT2 este conectada a la carga y la MT1 a 220v?.


----------

